# Whats Wrong



## l3long (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a riding lawn mower (John Deere). The thing won;t start. I see that the spark plug has spark when I take it out and turn the motor over. I change the carbarator out with one off the same model. I replaced the fuel. Still wont start except if I spray carburator cleaner in the air intake and it will run for a few seconds then die. Amy idea what is wrong considering it starts on carbutrator cleaner?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Need to know the make and model number of your engine.The numbers are stamped on the engine shroud.


----------



## l3long (Sep 30, 2010)

I will get that and post is Saturday eveng.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If so equipped, could be the fuel pump, or a restriction upstream from the pump. Use a coffee can and check the flow from the fuel hose at the carburetor.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think paulr44 is on the right track. However it maybe the carbs themselvs. Is the plug wet at all when you remove it?? If it isnt, your not getting fuel to the chamber to make it start. Hence the reason it starts with starting fluid and not when cranking. Like paulr44 said, it maybe the fuel pump or it maybe the carbs. May need to take them apart and clean all the little passages.


----------



## l3long (Sep 30, 2010)

It is an L100. Here is a link.
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/6/64-john-deere-l100.html


----------



## l3long (Sep 30, 2010)

This is my dads. He has a old one just like it with a bad deck and transmission so I switched the carb and still had the same problem. I replaced the fuel filter and it will now start but it dies every easily.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt to check the engine compression. With little or no compression,you won't get fuel. Just a thought.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well your on the right track then. You may have sucked some junk into the carb from the filter?? You know its somewheres in the fuel circuit.

Im still thinking if you clean the inside of carb (All the small ports and such, remove float bowl, clean all the little pieces) really good youll see the problem disappear. 

Does it die from just ideling, or when moving the throttle back and forth, do you need the choke full on, partially on, none at all?  All these would be really good indicators the carb is starving for fuel and needs to be cleaned.

Does the gasket by chance have a tear from replacing carb?? :thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it runs on a prime as you said, most likely its a fuel delivery problem. Either to the carb., or in the carb. It could be a vacuum leak or valve problem, but I doubt it. A good thing to tell us is when it ran last, and did it run okay then? If it's been sitting for months, then it's most likely a gummed up or contaminated fuel system. ALSO, we've seen a lot of water in fuel in the last 2 years, so changing a carb. with a known-good one won't make it run.


----------

